# Best Bow for the Money



## Bulldawg Hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

Can someone give me advise on the best bow for the price. I am not looking to spend a fortune. Just want a good bow for the price.


----------



## willsm89 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Bear Archery*

Bear makes good bows ranging in price from $200 to $800. The "lights out" has different models with limbs that range from 50-70lbs.  This models runs about $500 fully setup with sight, whisker biscuit, stabalizer, d-loop and peep. I work at a bear dealership and service these bows and get very few of them back.  Stay away from martin


----------



## Chas (Feb 25, 2009)

*Bear*

I second bear they are great bows bought a done deal last year, smoothest shooting bow I've held


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 25, 2009)

That's kinda like asking the question about the best gun for the money.

All of the major bow companies have their cheaper line....Bowtech has Diamond, Mathews has Mission etc etc.

Personally, I'd go for a one or two year old top of the line bow.  You should be able to get one loaded for around $500.  That's about 60% off of retail price and the only thing you don't get is the warranty....Might want to post this question in the Bowhunting section.  You'll get a lot more response.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 20, 2009)

Can get started for much less with a traditional bow !!!!


----------



## Wade95 (Mar 20, 2009)

There's a PSE on here for sale  (I'd like to buy) at $250.  Set up and good to go.  I'm gonna try to get it, but if you have the money you ought to grab it.  

Im just getting back into archery after 26yrs and bought a PSE Deer Hunter.  Little slow, but I shoot it well and I get to spend time w/my sone shooting so it's all good.  Buy used if you can. Don't go out and spend a wad of money.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought a Hoyt Laser Tech at the end of the 75th Hoyt Anniversary. I got a good discount as it was end of year deal. 

Since then, the last two deer I shot with my bow went ZERO yards.

My set up:

Hoyt Laser Tech
65#
Summit Hot Dot Sight
Trophy Taker Drop Away rest
S-Coil stabilizer
Carbon Express Arrow
Magnus Buzz Cut 100 Grain 4 blade Broad head
Hoyt Quiver 
Some large aperture peep
Mechanical Release


Let us see what you get! Good luck!


----------



## bsanders (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought a Martin Cheetah package deal from BPS last year for right around $500 that was for arrows and release, everything except a deer and stand! And i'm very happy with it. Quieter than my neighbors DXT.


----------



## shakey hunter (Apr 13, 2009)

I like Bear bows I have had them from '92 until '08. I wanted something different I got a Pearson Z32 and I love it. IMO Pearson is one of the most underrated bows on the market. Both are great bows that you can get without trading one of the kids for.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (May 13, 2009)

Bear,PSE!


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (May 13, 2009)

Best bow for the money - depends on whose money. What kind of price range are you looking for?


----------



## bross07 (Jul 21, 2009)

I went with the PSE Brute last year and love it. Check it out, it shoots sweeeet!!!!


----------



## scanda (Jul 22, 2009)

I bought a Diamond "The Rock" as a complete package deal and it's a great first bow for me.


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be calling Mission bows cheap just less expensive. These are some great bows.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 23, 2009)

Best bow for the money? A used one
fiind a good deal on a mathews or bowtech used. You will be happy.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah my "cheap" Diamond Marquis was quite expensive last year.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 3, 2009)

This might not be the best bow around.  However, it is the best money deal for a good bow that I have seen in a while.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=385548


----------



## crossbreed (Aug 3, 2009)

find a used bow that fits you. I got a hoyt cybertech xt2000 off here and I love it. I traded one of my guns for it. but there are a lot of good deals on here.


----------



## philtuts (Aug 6, 2009)

Diamond "Rock" for 500. Fully loaded except stabilizer but i dont need one for mine, yet. haha. Got it at bass pro


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 6, 2009)

I still shoot my PSE Baby G, one fast arrow slingin piece of equipment


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 6, 2009)

Reflex
Hoyt made for internet sales only. that way they can avoid dealer problems.
I have one and it is an excellent mid priced fast shooting bow.


----------



## Randy (Aug 6, 2009)

crossbreed said:


> find a used bow that fits you. I got a hoyt cybertech xt2000 off here and I love it. I traded one of my guns for it. but there are a lot of good deals on here.



Ditto.  Bows loose their value quickly.  I have a Hoyt V-TEC that is only 3 years old and could not sale it!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 6, 2009)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> Best bow for the money? A used one
> fiind a good deal on a mathews or bowtech used. You will be happy.



Yep!


----------



## Win270Brown (Aug 24, 2009)

Gotta say Bear- I have the Truth and it is awesome.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a Redhead Kronik (BPS house brand- made by Diamond).

$370- came with hostage rest, tru glo site and quiver.  The guy who set it up at BPS took off the nock and put on a d-loop.

The warranty is through Diamond.

The sale ended  yesterday.   However, it is $379.99 now.


----------



## timothyroland (Aug 24, 2009)

I wouldn't be calling Mission bows cheap just less expensive. These are some great bows. 
i have an Eliminator and i live it shoots smooth and quite and very accurate and carrys a lifetime warrenty  i paid $479 but can probally find one for cheaper depending on were you live.


----------



## shiny 308 (Oct 24, 2009)

i started out back in the day with hoyt easton then move to pse and i have shot mathews for 10 yrs now and have had zero complaints, i shoot a drenalin now but, i tell ya, i dont think there is a bad bow nowadays. they are all leaps and bounds better than they were 15yrs ago. just make sure the bow you get fits you and be confident in whatever you get. the more you are, the better shooter you will be.


----------

